# Foggy goggle problem- Oakley 0-Frame



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I bought a pair of Oakley O-Frame goggles last winter to use with my Fly Racing FF helmet, but I've yet to ride with them for more than an 15 min at a time because the clear lens fogs so quickly.

The lens is supposedly anti-fog. Does anyone have this problem as well? Have you used these frames?

Has anyone tried anti-fog solutions and could you recommend one to me? 

I'd like to keep these $40 goggles and make them work, but it's too dangerous to ride with them. Any input/advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn, I bought these on Amazon yesterday for $24. Hopefully mine work okay, but at least they are cheap enough that I won't really mind.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

I exclusively use Oakley goggles. I only get foggy lenses when its cooler and I have started to sweat, but only while sitting still. Once I get going, and theres airflow over the goggles, it clears up.

Try these: Oakley MX O FRAME Accessory Lenses available at the online Oakley store

Check the bottom 2 goggles options on the right side. The link doesnt individualize for each lens like I wanted.

I have the persimmion version of these and they work even better, but as I said before, it doesnt sound like my fogging is as bad as yours.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine fog in 35F and 105F. I sweat quite a bit, and maybe my FF helmet inhibits airflow around the goggle rim. All I know is that I've been very disappointed, but I don't wan to give upon them yet. I'll check those lenses out. I'd like a lens that's great for all conditions, but I don't know much about the different shades.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

PeytonP said:


> Mine fog in 35F and 105F. I sweat quite a bit, and maybe my FF helmet inhibits airflow around the goggle rim. All I know is that I've been very disappointed, but I don't wan to give upon them yet. I'll check those lenses out. I'd like a lens that's great for all conditions, but I don't know much about the different shades.


Thats weird, mine never fog in anything more than 65F or so.

They only have the vented lenses in clear and persimmion. The persimmions are for cloudy days, or low light conditions.

Its hard to find just one lens that will suit all conditions. My eyes are particularly sensitive to sun, so here in sunny socal I use they darkest tinted lenses they offer (black iridium) most of the year. If your eyes arent that sensitive you will have a much easier time finding a good general lens. Look at something like the grey or dark grey.

Because they are so cheap, I have 3 different goggles, each with a different lens so I dont have to worry about swapping lenses. Just grab the ones I need based on light conditions and Im off.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

IntenseMack10 said:


> Thats weird, mine never fog in anything more than 65F or so.
> 
> They only have the vented lenses in clear and persimmion. The persimmions are for cloudy days, or low light conditions.
> 
> ...


Do they make Oakley O-frame lenses in black iridium? Darkest I saw was the dark grey.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

StuLax18 said:


> Do they make Oakley O-frame lenses in black iridium? Darkest I saw was the dark grey.


MX O-Frames, correct? Yes, go towards the bottom of the page and click on the accessory lenses. The link I pasted above goes directly to all the accessory lenses


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

IntenseMack10 said:


> MX O-Frames, correct? Yes, go towards the bottom of the page and click on the accessory lenses. The link I pasted above goes directly to all the accessory lenses


You're correct. The picture makes them look orange-brown, and I only looked at the pics at first and not the names. :madman:


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess I'll try the double vented clear to see if it helps at all. I hope it works!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Peyton, our area is harsh for fogging glasses/goggles. I ride with Oakley Jawbones with vented lenses, and even though these glasses vent better than any other I've ridden with, they will still fog when the conditions are right and when I'm not moving.

The more venting you have, the better you'll be. And that will mostly make a difference only if you're moving. If you stop, you'll get fogging at times. 

In the past, I've used Cat Crap to cut down on fogging for glasses that didn't vent as well. It was an improvement, but didn't totally eliminate the problem.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

When you buy goggles make sure that they have dual lens as this will decrease the chance of fogging.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Payton. Just humor me ok? Go to the Chick soap department. Buy a bar of soap, the clear kind you can almost see thru. Hypoalergenic I think?

Clean wash cloth, wrap it around your finger and rub it on the soap. Transfer it to the inside of a clean lens. Wipe it until the haze is gone. "Old school anti-fog"

Don't believe me ? Try it right now with any bar of soap. Do one side only, blow hot breath on it. One side will fog.

Winter time, I run dual lens with soap trick. Hope it helps.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

jimbowho said:


> Clean wash cloth, wrap it around your finger and rub it on the soap. Transfer it to the inside of a clean lens. Wipe it until the haze is gone. "Old school anti-fog"
> .


lol That's just crazy enought to work! I'll try this trick out before investing in other chemicals or lenses. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

